# Telecommunication Network Engineers



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, as a newbie can anyone tell me if there are plenty of jobs anywhwere in Canada for Telecommunication Network Engineers. My husband has 22 years of British Army background and 12 years plus of working for a worldwide mobile phone company behind him, so has plenty of experience. We have been trying since May this year and so far have not had much luck, he gets plenty of replies but all saying the same thing. If anyone could give us any advice of point us in the right direction it would be very much appreciated. Look forward to any replies on any level, thank you.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I worked in telecom for 30 years for Telus. In my experience the Telco industry is one of those industries where you are better to apply in person to get past the front desk. At least that is the way it was with Telus. There are quite a few mobile phone companies, but Telus, Bell & Rogers are the largest. Most of the smaller ones utilize the networks of those 3, so you really have to be concentrating on them. Trouble is the larger telecoms have managed to whittle away at their unions to the point where they are contracting out a lot of their work to small lower paying independent contractors.

However, here is my advice. Try Telus, but be willing to go to a smaller less desirable location, than a place like Vancouver. Especially up north where they have trouble getting personnel. You can always relocate a couple of years down the road once in. Here is the link:

About TELUS - Opportunities


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

*Telecom Network Engineer*



telcoman said:


> I worked in telecom for 30 years for Telus. In my experience the Telco industry is one of those industries where you are better to apply in person to get past the front desk. At least that is the way it was with Telus. There are quite a few mobile phone companies, but Telus, Bell & Rogers are the largest. Most of the smaller ones utilize the networks of those 3, so you really have to be concentrating on them. Trouble is the larger telecoms have managed to whittle away at their unions to the point where they are contracting out a lot of their work to small lower paying independent contractors.
> 
> However, here is my advice. Try Telus, but be willing to go to a smaller less desirable location, than a place like Vancouver. Especially up north where they have trouble getting personnel. You can always relocate a couple of years down the road once in. Here is the link:
> 
> About TELUS - Opportunities


Hi there Telcoman,
Many thanks for the advice. My husband has already applied for jobs at all 3 major players and no luck so far. We are looking at the whole of Canada, so hopefully something will crop up soon. Once again thank you.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't want to be negative, but, they all know they will never get an LMO so it's not worth their effort. Like many jobs, it's one of those get here first, then we can talk positions.


----------

